# Whey protein=weight Gain



## Juan-pierre (Mar 6, 2014)

Ive always had a hard time gaining weight. until about 2 weeks ago when i started taking whey. ive gradually gained 12 pounds over the passed two weeks, with only 0.5 inch increase in waist. is this growth or just waterweight?


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 6, 2014)

thats odd man....are you taking down a ton of cals with the whey?


----------



## losieloos (Mar 6, 2014)

It's definitely not muscle tissue.  Are you on a cycle?


----------



## meat (Mar 6, 2014)

Op, unless you were emaciated, and skin and bones, no way the 12lbs came from whey protein.


----------



## Juan-pierre (Mar 6, 2014)

I consume about 3000-3500 cals a day. im not on a cycle. never even used any supplements before. i stopped playing soccor so i guess im burning a lot less cals


----------



## Juan-pierre (Mar 6, 2014)

I wouldnt go so far as to call myself emaciated, though i was only 144lbs im now 156lbs


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Mar 6, 2014)

The statement "protein shakes make you gain weight" in the US is a flawed statement used by many. It's too general. Gaining and losing comes from total cals in vs total cals out. And, if you're at a higher level it's total MACROS in vs total MACROS out.
Simply drinking whey shakes does not help. You have to take into account everything you eat and how much you burn. I know plenty that don't drink any kind of protein shake and are solid growing sons a bitches lol.



But, I'd contribute your now lacking cardio to your weight gain.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 6, 2014)

Did the whey come from Tillacle Labs? If so i believe you.   Nah, just yanking your chain. Whey has nothing but potentialy add the calories to take yiu over a surplus.  Hell if whey put 14 pounds on me, i would stop cycling.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 6, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> The statement "protein shakes make you gain weight" in the US is a flawed statement used by many. It's too general. Gaining and losing comes from total cals in vs total cals out. And, if you're at a higher level it's total MACROS in vs total MACROS out.
> Simply drinking whey shakes does not help. You have to take into account everything you eat and how much you burn. I know plenty that don't drink any kind of protein shake and are solid growing sons a bitches lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Your statement is correct but not entirely. Yes, you can gain weight by adding protein shakes depending on what your diet is like. 
I had a buddy who trained very hard and couldn't gain any more weight. When I asked what his diet was I noticed he was eating well but lacking in protein for the amount of lifting he was doing. He started using whey shakes as I suggested and gains a good 12 ponds in about 6 weeks. 

Although in this case we are talking about here I don't think the whey was the reason for his weight gain. Most likely due from not playing soccer anymore and his diet. But to many factors missing to know for sure.


----------

